# New Goat Juji--Due in March, Maybe?



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*New Goat Juji--Belly Dropped! *

I bought a lovely new doe the other day named Juji. She is an unregistered Nigerian Dwarf, possibly a ND cross (maybe with Alpine? What do you think?). Is her color/pattern Cou Clair? I think she is sooo pretty! Her rump is a little steep I think, but she's got nice, wide-set back legs and is apparently a great milker, which is what I wanted.

The owner said her buck was acting crazy around Juji near the end of October, and she hasn't seen her come into heat since. She said that she began making an udder 1-2 weeks ago. Juji does have a bit of an udder going under there--it hangs down to about mid-thigh, not really full or anything. This will be her 3rd freshening.

So if she was bred at the end of October, that would put her due around the end of March. From what I've read, it seems that does typically begin making their udders 1-1.5 months prior to kidding. So that makes me think perhaps she is due a little sooner, maybe around the same time as my doe Irma.

She is real shy of me right now, so I couldn't get very good pics of her butt, but if I can snag some I'll post em later.  For now here ya go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute girl! Good luck!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She definitely appears bred...and my is she pretty! Good luck!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks! I really like her. She's bred to a really pretty little black and red ND buck (who is purebred and on the small side). I think she makes a nice addition to the herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, adorable!! 
I say that yes, she looks to be part Alpine (IMO), and bred also. 
I love her, she looks kind of like a tiny PB ND doe I had once, named Pocahontas.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Texaslass said:


> Aw, adorable!!
> I say that yes, she looks to be part Alpine (IMO), and bred also.
> I love her, she looks kind of like a tiny PB ND doe I had once, named Pocahontas.


Haha, I love that name! Pocahontas is perfect. Yes, she is a few inches taller than my goats, who are ND/Angora crosses, so I was thinking perhaps she has a bigger breed in her somewhere. Here is a picture of her standing next to my do Hana for comparison.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, Hana is adorable too!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's an udder pic from today. Do you guys think she is on track to kid end of March, or do you think she will go sooner?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is sure a pretty girl.

I would say sooner then the end of march for sure. I would say no later then the end of February:greengrin:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww... they both look so cute


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> She is sure a pretty girl.
> 
> I would say sooner then the end of march for sure. I would say no later then the end of February:greengrin:


That's what I'm thinking as well. She looks about like my girls did when they were 4 months along. I think my other doe is due in about a month as well, so that will be fun!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Got some pics of Miss Juji today. She looks bigger around to me than she did when I got her last week, but I could just be seeing things.  Her udder is definitely bigger.

This will be her third freshening, BTW. I don't think I mentioned that before. Last time she had twins. The previous owner did not know how many she had the first time around.

She is still really skittish around me, and it is difficult to get a good butt pic. I need to start getting her used to being handled and using the stanchion. Any tips on that with a skittish goat? My girls have always been really laid-back, so I haven't had trouble with that before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Juji's udder shot from today.  Udder's growing, but still fairly small. I can't wait to see how many she has. She's starting to warm up to me a little bit more. Hopefully I'll be able to work her onto the stanchion soon and get her used to that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice doe


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd say she's a two tone chamoisee, not a cou clair, since cou clair's have a black rear end.  I'd say she's a mini alpine, and a cute one at that.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Emzi00 said:


> I'd say she's a two tone chamoisee, not a cou clair, since cou clair's have a black rear end.  I'd say she's a mini alpine, and a cute one at that.


Ooo, thanks for the info! I am really not good with the colors and patterns yet.  I'm curious--how can you distinguish between mini Alpine and Nigerian Dwarf goats? What are the main differences? One thing I notice is that Alpine ears kinda stick up.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Mini alpines are crosses of Nigerians and alpines. Mini alpines are bigger than nigies, and based on that and the color is what made me think so.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

bessmiller said:


> Ooo, thanks for the info! I am really not good with the colors and patterns yet.  I'm curious--how can you distinguish between mini Alpine and Nigerian Dwarf goats? What are the main differences? One thing I notice is that Alpine ears kinda stick up.


Here's a link to some basic info about Nigerian Dwarfs:
http://www.ndga.org/about.html

And Alpines: 
http://www.alpinesinternationalclub.com/breed_standard.html

 It talks about size on both of those too.

And last but not least, mini alpines.  :
http://julesbutler.hubpages.com/hub/The-Amazing-Mini-Alpine


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool, thank you guys.  I raise Angora/ND crosses, so I'm pretty familiar with ND but not so much with Alpines. Had no idea that mini Alpines were Alpine/ND crosses!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Um, is it just me or does it look like she's dropped? Her udder is looking a little fuller today too. The pic on the left is from one week ago and the pic on the right is from today.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there still a way to edit the title of your thread with updates? I remember back in the day you could do that, but I do not remember how.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Not many changes today.  Her pooch is starting to look swollen, though. When I first got her, her pooch did not look very pregnant to me (but the rest of her did, lol). Now it's finally starting to get that loose, puffy look.

So in your experience (because mine is quite limited!) how soon do your does typically kid once their bellies have dropped? My other does are so fluffy, it's very hard to tell if/when they drop. Juji's drop is very obvious, though.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I honestly couldn't say how close she is from the pics, it's hard to tell.
But if she really has dropped, generally it's no more than a day or two at the most.
Her udder should get really full and tight and shiny when she's really about to pop. 
It's called "strutted" when it's like that.
Also if you see long thick tubelike discharge, that's supposed to mean babies within hours. 
Happy kidding!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh and if you like, you could trim the hair on her udder some to see it better. 

And just in case you haven't already read it, this is a very helpful page  :https://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Sarah.  I loved the Fias Co Farm website my first kidding season! It was amazing. I still love it, actually. It's been a couple years since my does last kidded (and that was the first time for me), so I just couldn't remember what the time frame was from dropping to kidding! I'll just keep checking on her a LOT to make sure--she definitely looks different to me, but I have been known to mis-read things before.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, and about the udder--I attempted a butt shave yesterday, and only got as far as the sides and tail. She is a new doe and isn't used to me yet--she kept laying down whenever I tried to get to her udder. Lol!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, my last doe to kid was awful about letting me shave her. 

I figured you'd know about Fias co, just thought I'd post it in case.  (haven't we all read and re-read every page? :lol


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Texaslass said:


> Yeah, my last doe to kid was awful about letting me shave her.
> 
> I figured you'd know about Fias co, just thought I'd post it in case.  (haven't we all read and re-read every page? :lol


For real! :-D That website is a boon to any goat keeper. I love her herbal formulas too, especially the pregnancy tonic. I don't know what I would have done without Fias Co's site and The Goat Spot when I first got started with goats.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I know it could all just be a fluke, but I think she is starting to get really close. She is looking more hollowed-out, udder is getting bigger, ligs are starting to feel softer. Just has that look about her. We shall see!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Not much in the way of changes over the past few days. Here are some side and back pics from today. I had a dream the other night that she had triplets. I know, that's crazy--she looks like she'll probably have a single to me.  Lol, does anyone else start having dreams about kidding this time of year?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh yes, lots! 
Looks like she may have a ways to go still, but I couldn't say for sure how long...maybe a week or two? 
She's so cute!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking too, Sarah. I saw some udder grown for the first couple weeks that I had her, but haven't seen much over the past few days. We shall see I guess!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Udder's looking bigger today!  She's standing next to Irma Louise, my Nigora who is due sometime soon as well. Irma's udder has grown substantially over the past couple weeks. So exciting!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Today I saw some really crazy baby movement going on in Juji's belly. It was so cute! My other goats are so fluffy, I've never been able to witness that before.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I have never seen that! :/ I don't know why, just haven't ever caught them in the act. :shrug: It would be fun to see though.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Udder pic from today. Looking a little fuller...

I really wish she would let me shave it. It's so fuzzy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Fuzzy Wuzzy was NOT a bear  Happy kidding


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, udder just keeps getting bigger, and today her vulva is super swollen and pink. She has also been a little on the lethargic side--not the first one to the hay like she usually is. Perhaps we are kidding soon?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well somebody is looking posty and strutted this morning! Woo-hoo!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Having contractions. No streaming as of yet. :-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

She kidded! Two boys! Both blue eyed like their daddy. Gorgeous coloring. So adorable. The birth went so smoothly. She did great. Both babies are happy and healthy.


----------

